

Larry Clark's new film straight to streaming, no DVD or theater release - cllns
http://swapcase.net/post/37173779754/larry-clark-goes-diy

======
cllns
This post came out more journalist-y than I was planning, but I think that's
all right. Let me know if you have any feedback!

